# More sweet harvest



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

After the extracting crew is done we use the cappings tank to drain cut comb. Queen excluders fit very nicely across the tank and hold 3 frames each.



The next day we put the racks on cafeteria trays. They are ready to box.



Putting the cut comb into plastic containers. 



Cut comb doesn't sit on the shelf for very long. It is one of the first items to sell out.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

What a great idea...I was going to get rid of the case of new queen excluders, however after seeing your pictures, I'm going to hang on to them! TYVM


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I knew there had to be a good use for excluders. I just didn't know what. Maybe bratwurst on a campfire, too? 

Nice pics. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Sure looks yummy!! Nice!


----------



## jackalope (May 18, 2007)

great, now I'm hungry


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

iddee said:


> I knew there had to be a good use for excluders. I just didn't know what. Maybe bratwurst on a campfire, too?
> 
> Nice pics. Thanks for showing.



Wait a second...are you a Wisconsin transplant? You actually know what brats are? Are they available in your area now? 

MM


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

I need to take a road trip to Owen, Sheri, before you sell out on that comb... Looks sweeeeeeeeet!

Will you take a trade on some organic eggplant or squash? I'll be picking a couple tons of eggplant tomorrow...

What do you use the bulk tank for? 

MM


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

MapMan said:


> Wait a second...are you a Wisconsin transplant?
> 
> MM



No, but I make my own kraut, kartoffelsalat [SP], and brats. Like honey, store bought can't compare.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

iddee said:


> No, but I make my own kraut, kartoffelsalat [SP], and brats. Like honey, store bought can't compare.


Likewise, I make my own sauerkraut - got about twenty pounds fermenting right now - and I have a great local source for brats (too much work for me). I make the salad whenever I feel I need a boost in cholesterol. Yep, like honey, making your own is best - 

MM


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow! Yup!! it makes my mouth water whenever I look at those photos so I had to add a comment. I see you drain your comb honey and I know that is "proper" if your'e going to sell it. I didn't drain mine last year because I knew I wouldn't be selling very much; I'll have to try that again. I noticed your boxes seemed a bit deeper than what I got from Dadant. My comb honey may be thicker this year; what kind of boxes are those?


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

Not from Wisconsin Either, but love Bratwurst. My sister however, does live in Wisconsin, so I have some direct connection to the state.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Oldbee said:


> I didn't drain mine last year because I knew I wouldn't be selling very much; I'll have to try that again. I noticed your boxes seemed a bit deeper than what I got from Dadant. My comb honey may be thicker this year; what kind of boxes are those?


Hi Oldbee
It tastes just as good if it isn't drained but isn't as pretty. The boxes are from Mann Lake. I've never tried the Dadant's boxes. I will measure the ML boxes and pm you the dimensions.



MapMan said:


> I need to take a road trip to Owen, Sheri, before you sell out on that comb... Looks sweeeeeeeeet!
> Will you take a trade on some organic eggplant or squash? I'll be picking a couple tons of eggplant tomorrow...
> What do you use the bulk tank for?
> MM


MM, a couple *ton*? I like eggplant parmesian, John doesn't, butternut squash we both love with maple syrup, yumm!
I will save you some comb, I know you will make it up here some time or another....
Isn't that a cute bulk tank? It is only 200 gallons, not too many tiny ones like that left around. We use it for for draining the cappings. If we extract two days in a row the cappings need to be moved from the cappings tank before they have enough time to drain. The bulk tank is to give them a longer drain time, so we have less melter honey.
Sheri


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

Looks nice. I like comb honey. I had a little on my peanut butter sandwich this evening.


----------

